# sky



## wendywong (Mar 21, 2014)

Can anybody help me with sky tv, broadband, internet, phone etc., etc., in Le Marche. I have a farmhouse there which I visit for approximately one week every six weeks and a few weeks longer in the summer. In order to access emails etc I buy a one week sim each time I go. Costs about 15 euros. Would like to set up something on a permanent basis, perhaps incorporating sky as well, providing it doesn't work out too expensive. Thanks.


----------

